
Nylas Pro - ryanf
https://nylas.com/blog/nylas-pro
======
oldsj
I really love N1 but I can't believe they expect people to pay $7 a month for
an email CLIENT, not even service. Office 365 is $9 a month and is the whole
office suite including Outlook. I'm sure their cloud costs are losing them
money but $7 a month just seems really really steep to me.

~~~
grinich
It's not just a regular client-- we've built out features like mail merge,
open tracking, link tracking, behavior analytics, Rapportive-like sidebars,
send later, emojis, snoozing, templated replies, calendar invites, and more.
Nylas Pro also gives you unlimited accounts, so you can connect multiple
addresses.

Folks using Nylas N1 are coming from the productivity world of ToutApp or
YesWare. We're really not replacing Office 365 or Google Apps. We're looking
at building new powerful workflows for people who live in their mailbox,
calendar, and address book.

(I work at Nylas.)

~~~
KeironO
$7 PER MONTH.

Nope.

~~~
grinich
You're always welcome to also run it yourself.
[https://github.com/nylas/n1](https://github.com/nylas/n1)

~~~
ilSignorCarlo
does this mean that the free version won't be available anymore? Only the
developer one?

~~~
grinich
There's a 30-day trial to use a version where the hosting is paid for by
Nylas. After that point you need to upgrade to Pro in order for us to keep
running the server infrastructure for you, and also to get features that
depend on Nylas Cloud APIs.

The sync engine is open source, so you can also spin up a VPS on AWS,
DigitalOcean, etc. and manage it yourself there.

You can read a bit more on the blog post: [https://nylas.com/blog/nylas-
pro](https://nylas.com/blog/nylas-pro)

~~~
ilSignorCarlo
I started using Nylas because I find it cleaner than other programs and
somehow setting a gmail account was easier. Besides this, I don't do much else
with an email client than reading email, so all these new features are
something that I don't really need and I don't feel like paying this much just
to have a nicer interface

~~~
grinich
That's fine-- you're not our target user then. :) Hopefully you'll still get
some benefit from the open source stuff!

